# MPT ER Rotations



## RocketMedic (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm pretty disappointed in my ER rotations. I expected the medics up there to be pretty motivated, but great lines like "you can't read that EKG, you don't know what it means" or "only nurses can ask what medications they're on" or a dozen other things. I'm there to learn a bit more, not just to be a mindless IV monkey. I hope this MPT shift gets better...

As an aside, I'm a bit disappointed in my IVs today. I only got about 60% of them in, and I missed some easy sticks. Grr!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 8, 2011)

What is MPT? And missing IVs in the ED is par for the course. You don't get really competent until you've done a couple hundred. I was at least 75 or 100 IVs in before I was hitting 9 outta 10. At the end of my student rotations, I was getting the tough ones that the nurses had missed. I'm certainly no IV wiz, I miss my share, but it's like going to the driving range, you gotta hit a bunch of balls to dial in your swing. 

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 8, 2011)

MPT is a program for line medics to come to the ER and crosstrain.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh damn. Sorry. I thought you were a medic student, getting ED sticks. Ha. I should just shut mah mouf. If you're a line medic, you've got plenty of IVs. Hope I didn't offend...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 8, 2011)

No offense taken, I sucked today.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 8, 2011)

Is the thought behind cross training that they can pull you into the ED when its busy and you're not... to help out? What's your scope in the ED-- lines, labs and EKGs? I encorage you to get to know the nurses (and other staff)... whether that's by dropping patients off... or trying to engage them in coversation...

Good luck!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

